# Congressman Tests Positive After Both Vaccines



## win231 (Jan 29, 2021)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/latest-europe-regulator-no-vaccine-093632253.html

BOSTON — A Massachusetts congressman who has received both doses of the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine has tested positive for the virus.
The office of U.S. Rep. Stephen Lynch said Friday that the lawmaker had had a negative test result before attending President Joe Biden’s inauguration. The office says Lynch’s positive test result came after a staff member in his Boston office tested positive earlier this week.
A statement says Lynch isn’t displaying any symptoms of COVID-19. Lynch will self-quarantine and vote by proxy in Congress in the coming week.
Lynch is the second member of the state’s congressional delegation to test positive in as many days. On Thursday, U.S. Rep. Lori Trahan announced she had tested positive after repeatedly testing negative.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 30, 2021)

Then the vaccine is working . The word is you can still get and pass covid but you won't get sick.  Sounds like that guy to a tee. Also there's no time line for when he got the second dose and when he got covid. We all know there's at least a couple weeks after the second shot before you have optimum coverage, and finally the vaccine's are 95% effective not 100% so some people will still get infected.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 30, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Then the vaccine is working . The word is you can still get and pass covid but you won't get sick.  Sounds like that guy to a tee. Also there's no time line for when he got the second dose and when he got covid. We all know there's at least a couple weeks after the second shot before you have optimum coverage, and finally the vaccine's are 95% effective not 100% so some people will still get infected.



That's why we'll need to continue to social distance and wear facemasks even after getting vaccinated.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 30, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Then the vaccine is working . The word is you can still get and pass covid but you won't get sick.  Sounds like that guy to a tee. Also there's no time line for when he got the second dose and when he got covid. We all know there's at least a couple weeks after the second shot before you have optimum coverage, and finally the vaccine's are 95% effective not 100% so some people will still get infected.


I am not sure i would call that working...........
 i do not want to offend anyone but MANY have had and did not get sick or were Mildly sick ......already without the shot ..

So if this shot  is only to make disease easier for the person getting the vaccine but allows that person to be a carrier/ spreader
  ....... the Answer is ........to create  MORE Asymptomatic people?    ......... we were told are they are the silent spreaders.     

Sounds like this has brought up more questions about the incubation period or the quality of tests for this virus.


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2021)

I just listened to a Virologist being interviewed on the
radio, she is from one of the main London Hospitals,
King's College Hospital, she said that the aim of the
vaccine was to keep people from needing hospitalisation,
she didn't say that it prevented you from getting the virus.

I thought that this was very strange.

Mike.


----------



## win231 (Jan 31, 2021)

Mike said:


> I just listened to a Virologist being interviewed on the
> radio, she is from one of the main London Hospitals,
> King's College Hospital, she said that the aim of the
> vaccine was to keep people from needing hospitalisation,
> ...


That should be a hint about the vaccine's usefulness.
A really big hint.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Mike said:


> I just listened to a Virologist being interviewed on the
> radio, she is from one of the main London Hospitals,
> King's College Hospital, she said that the aim of the
> vaccine was to keep people from needing hospitalisation,
> ...


I have just received a letter telling me I shall be receiving a letter inviting me to get the jab. The question is....should I or not?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 31, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> I have just received a letter telling me I shall be receiving a letter inviting me to get the jab. The question is....should I or not?


Since your asking others this question, you must have doubts about the vaccine.

Do you believe it will protect you against the virus?

It is supposed to protect you against serious illness from the virus. But not prevent you from getting the virus. A person can still get the virus and be asymptomatic and spread the virus.

Are you afraid of side effects later on, since there is no data regarding that.

I'm just curious as to why your asking others if you should or shouldn't be vaccinated.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2021)

Mike said:


> I just listened to a Virologist being interviewed on the
> radio, she is from one of the main London Hospitals,
> King's College Hospital, she said that the aim of the
> vaccine was to keep people from needing hospitalisation,
> ...


I think this is bits of truth slipping out.......
if you can be a carrier and still catch after the vaccine......... what difference did it make other then the appearance of doing something......


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

.  


Becky1951 said:


> Since your asking others this question, you must have doubts about the vaccine.
> 
> Do you believe it will protect you against the virus?
> 
> ...


Exactly, Becky.  From all I've heard and read, the point of the vaccines is to keep people from getting seriously ill, requiring hospitalization or even dying.  Some who are vaccinated may become infected to some degree, but they are very unlikely to get very sick.  

Early on, many were fluffing this off as no worse than a bad cold or a flu. Now that the vaccine will actually bring people's cases down to that previously held as acceptable level - or cause asymptomatic cases, or perhaps prevent infections entirely - that's suddenly not good enough? 

I honestly don't understand what people want or expect from science and medicine.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I think this is bits of truth slipping out.......
> if you can be a carrier and still catch after the vaccine.........* what difference did it make other then the appearance of doing something......*


The difference is that you won't be hospitalized or be among the 16,000 people who die that day from it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> .
> 
> Exactly, Becky.  From all I've heard and read, the point of the vaccines is to keep people from getting seriously ill, requiring hospitalization or even dying.  Some who are vaccinated may become infected to some degree, but they are very unlikely to get very sick.
> 
> ...


Not getting seriously ill and possibly dying is a very *good* thing.

But people must be aware that it won't prevent you from getting Covid, or prevent you from spreading it if you have no symptoms and are unaware of being infected.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Since your asking others this question, you must have doubts about the vaccine.
> 
> Do you believe it will protect you against the virus?
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding. It's true that I am wondering whether to have it or not. Partly because there seems some doubt as to its effectiveness, partly because I suffer from allergies.  The protection it gives seems to be quite short-lived, though there are conflicting reports on this.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The difference is that you won't be hospitalized or be among the 16,000 people who die that day from it.


I had it ...... was not much but a cold with cough for me...........  
and believe it or not more people have had with little or minor illness ....................then the amount of people that required hospitalization or died........ some may not even know they had it.     That is always being dismissed ...... why? 

For those whom did not contract it yet ...........Perhaps and  maybe   is selling point ....   

I just would like to see Truth in promoting this so people could make a decision.............that the shot will not stop you from getting it .......and only MAY make it less severe..... You can carry and pass so you will still be isolated ........ 
but now risk side effects of a vaccine too.....because it is being PUSHED so hard based on........... maybes or perhaps ....


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Thanks for responding. It's true that I am wondering whether to have it or not. Partly because there seems some doubt as to its effectiveness, partly because I suffer from allergies.  The protection it gives seems to be quite short-lived, though there are conflicting reports on this.


Only you know what your allergies are, unless you
have had treatment from a Doctor, Rosemarie.

I suggest that you ask your Doctor, when you go
for the vaccine one of the questions they ask is,
"have you any allergies", if you say yes, I doubt
that they will give it to you.

Being an engineer I am not in a position to say,
but I have had skin allergies in the past and I never
thought about that, after the jab, I am OK.

Ask your Doctor and I hope that your allergies
are not the type that will stop you from being
vaccinated.

Mike.

P.S. I tried to get a copy of the leaflet that you get
before you have the vaccine, you are supposed to
read it first, I am having trouble getting it, so here
is a link to the Google search that I did, the one
that you want to read is the third one down the
page, called "Package Leaflet:Information for the
recipient COVID..."

Click Here.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I had it ...... was not much but a cold with cough for me...........
> and believe it or not more people have had with little or minor illness ....................then the amount of people that required hospitalization or died........ some may not even know they had it.     That is always being dismissed ...... why?
> 
> For those whom did not contract it yet ...........Perhaps and  maybe   is selling point ....
> ...



It's not that it _*won't*_ prevent you from getting it it's that it _*might not*_ prevent you from getting it.  We also haven't had enough time since vaccinations began or enough vaccinated people who get it to be able to tell how being vaccinated affects your long term health after getting Covid.

One of the problems with Covid is that even people who only had mild cases are discovering issues with their hearts, lungs and/or brains weeks or months after recovering.  In addition there are also people who have not completely recovered from Covid even though they no longer test positive for Covid.

So for me it's a no brainer.  Even if we don't know the positive long term effects of being vaccinated the chance of not getting it or having a much milder version of it are enough for me to get vaccinated as soon as possible.

They've always reported on the number of people who've tested positive and the number of people who have died so no one has prevented people from doing the math to determine how deadly it is.  What we don't have good numbers for are the number of people who are dealing with long term conditions even if they recovered from Covid itself.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Today's paper has some really disturbing news about this. The mutations seem to be coming fast and furious, and we can only hope that the vaccines will be able to keep up with them. The flu virus does this; it keeps mutating year after year, which is why we have to keep getting different flu shots every year, and even then it's hit or miss.  (But better than having no protection at all!)

With Covid, if they can't eradicate the disease completely, at least not right now, the next best thing is obviously to keep it as mild a disease as possible. If millions of people get cold-like symptoms for a week or so, that's unpleasant, but I'd take that rather than suffocating in a hospital bed, hooked up to a ventilator.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Today's paper has some really disturbing news about this. The mutations seem to be coming fast and furious, and we can only hope that the vaccines will be able to keep up with them. The flu virus does this; it keeps mutating year after year, which is why we have to keep getting different flu shots every year, and even then it's hit or miss.  (But better than having no protection at all!)
> 
> With Covid, if they can't eradicate the disease completely, at least not right now, the next best thing is obviously to keep it as mild a disease as possible. *If millions of people get cold-like symptoms for a week or so, that's unpleasant, but I'd take that rather than suffocating in a hospital bed, hooked up to a ventilator.*


Or having mild symptoms myself but passing it to someone who winds up suffocating in a hospital bed, hooked up to a ventilator.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 31, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Not getting seriously ill and possibly dying is a very *good* thing.
> 
> But people must be aware that it won't prevent you from getting Covid, or prevent you from spreading it if you have no symptoms and are unaware of being infected.



I think it's a good thing, too.  Getting the virus and not getting sick beats the hell out of getting the virus and getting terribly sick and dying, even if we still have to wear face masks, etc.


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2021)

There are many, many, different vaccines, they are
all similar but slightly different, so what we find out
in a place like this, is only applicable to a certain one
that might be made or distributed in a "Posters" own
country and might not apply to the version that you
will be offered, so transparency from the manufacturer
is vital, plus the ingredients, to help people who worry
about lots of things.

I think that you should find out the version in your own
country, then try to find out what you can about it, the
makers should be only too happy to answer questions,
especially if their trials are showing good results, any
maker who hesitates and doesn't answer is not being
honest about the effectiveness of their product.

Mike.
P.S. They have found a new more virulent strain in California.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't know how I am testing, but I am sick as a dog after that 2nd dose.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2021)

I will get it ASAP when it comes my time.  I have no concerns about it.  Been through too much with brain aneurysms to not protect myself as much as I can  in every way I can.  Its different for everybody and my doctor thinks I need it and I do too.


----------

